# Patient 789: Sandman



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Introducing my first new prop for my 2011 theme Insanatarium: Sandman.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, that is one evil looking dude!


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 19, 2007)

Great Job. the movement looks great. The tots are not going to like running into him in a dark room.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job, he looks creepy. I'd love to find a wheel chair like that.


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

at first I thought the movement should have been more erratic like he was trying to escape but I've changed my mind I think it looks great as it is.... it's like he's in some drug induced trance. nice work!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Heck he gave me a shudder down my spine just looking at the photos. Man that is one creepy looking dude.........


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

ahhhhhaaaaahhhhaaaa!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

He's awesome. I agree the movement is great. Very well done.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

P.S. If you did not know better, you would swear that was a real person in costume, which makes him even more terrifying.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Dang...that is pretty creepy. Nice work!


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Fantastic. Looks like Rob Zombie! What type of motor are you using?


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

very similar to the 13 ghosts Jackal. I like him. Well done


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*Since when did they start letting Charles Manson out for Halloween?*


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Congrats on the awesome prop. My kids would not go near it. That's a critical success in my opinion


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind words! This is the first prop that I've ever done that I don't like to look at. I had to turn him facing the wall of my work area! LOL

He runs on a wiper motor, check out ScareFX website for the mechanics. The mask is store bought, definitely a rip off of Rob Zombie but it's called 'Rock Star', I guess since there is an 'official' Rob Zombie mask also. 

The inspiration was straight from the 13 Ghosts Jackal character, plus I wanted to use the old wheelchair I inherited from my community haunt this summer.

I'm working on 2 to 3 other animated characters for my 'Insanatarium' theme. Each will have a patient number. I'm working on back-stories too. I'll post other props as I finish them.


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

great job! very creepy cool. the mask is also listed as rob the zombie if anyone's looking for it


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is just awesome, creepy & scary!!! I just love it!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Outstanding. Nice one..


----------

